# How Good Are Orient'S?



## mark_n (Jan 16, 2007)

I am looking to buy an Orient automatic. How good are they in terms of quality and accuracy? I have seen a few on eBay but I am not sure of their authenticity. Anyone know a good retailer? Thanks


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

You mean one of these?










My opinion hasn't since my last unboxing. Great movements, this new one was keeping to within +2-5 secs a day when I measured it. Some very snazzy looks. They have a new Orient x STI 2010 Limited edition (1000) made to celebrate STI's placing at Nurburgring last May ... hard to resist.

Mine...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lot's of positive feedback in every forum I come across! I have just one and a quartz at that. Still, very happy with it! Looks and feels really nice!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*You've Gotta Love Orient's ! !*










This was the 1st one I ever saw and had to have it... I think it was around $50 at the time!


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Pretty good for the money I'd say.

I bought an orient cft00001b (on a bracelet instead of leather tho).

Sapphire front and rear, solid end links, etc etc, very nice for how much it cost me...


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

They seem to have a very good reputation for quality accuracy and value for money. I have one vintage model from the late 1960's, which still runs very well:










And it has a cool case back:










Stephen


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I own a few Orient automatics & IMO they are excellent watches for the money :thumbsup:

*Orient CER1A002W0 & Orient CER1A001B0 cal.46D 21 Jewels*










*Orient CEX4001DO (blue dial) & CEX4001DO (orange dial) cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*










*Orient CEM65006D EM85CS 21 Jewels*










*Orient CEM58001B, cal. 469 21 jewels*










This one isn`t an automatic but I`ve owned it from new since 1987 & it`s still going strong 

*Orient 3 Star, cal.48320 17 Jewels circa 1980s.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BTW the company`s `Orient Star` range are even better made then the standard models B)

*Orient Star WZ0311PF cal.597 21 Jewels*










*ORIENT STAR YFR00001B0, cal. 46S 23 jewels.*


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW the company`s `Orient Star` range are even better made then the standard models B)
> 
> *Orient Star WZ0311PF cal.597 21 Jewels*


Ooooh, I didn't know they had an Explorer homage. I want one....

BTW, in case we haven't mentioned, Orient uses (so far's I know) in-house movements, and good ones at that. From what I've read, they're on par with Seiko, and some people prefer them as they are less common. I first learned of them, I think, in my "Rolex Submariner homages" thread, where the [C|F]ER00 sub-alike was one of the better affordable ones available. But I quickly learned that aficionados prefer the Mako, which is rather unique to Orient's line.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi

I have a couple of Vintage 21Jewel auto's no complaints whatsoever, solid, reliable, accurate watches with saphire crystals :thumbsup: a great buy new & vintage, I think every watch collector should have at least one, & there are some really cool retro 1970's dials out there & still at great prices IMO.

Best regards Martin


----------



## timran (Dec 29, 2010)

I am also looking for an Orient but am debating to get one imported from US. Anyomne had any experience?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

timran said:


> I am also looking for an Orient but am debating to get one imported from US. Anyomne had any experience?


From experience (over at Portugal) and from what I've read here, there's a much greater chance of ending up paying VAT and customs fees on anything coming from the US.


----------



## dann (Jan 6, 2011)

mark_n said:


> I am looking to buy an Orient automatic. How good are they in terms of quality and accuracy? I have seen a few on eBay but I am not sure of their authenticity. Anyone know a good retailer? Thanks


mine orient Automatic Multi-Year Calendar 2EU03002W. As I know this is the only calender that fit in my hands

unique and useful


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

My Bumble Bee is gorgeous... and YELLOW










oops :blush2:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Apart from a couple of loose screws on the bracelet mine was fine. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------

